# Réduire la taille des films



## gibsou (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
je me pars bientôt en vacances et j'ai plusieurs films que je souhaiterais mettre sur mon Ipad le problème c'est qu'il pèse tous 700 mo, 

Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de réduire les films ??


Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Larme (2 Août 2011)

Oui, la conversion... Cela réduit la qualité (irréversiblement, donc évite de supprimer les originaux...)
ffmpegX etc...
Mais ca prend des plombes...


----------



## gibsou (4 Août 2011)

Je vai essayé merci beaucoup


----------

